# Hello from Norway!



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Hi everybody  ! I'm a 20 year old girl from Norway, and I live here with my boyfriend and my beautiful little cat Shango! 
I'm an authorised auxiliary nurse, and I work at a hospital. I love to sing, I love music, and I'm a member of the Norwegian Animal Protection Programme. I looove animals, and in particular cats and dogs.

I look forward to get to know you guys!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad to meet you! Post a picture of Shango for us 

EDIT: Just found your pics of Shango in Meet My Kitty. He's darling!!


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Nova...


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Aaaw, thank you


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Hi there! :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Nova!


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Thanx!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cat is adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Nova, it's nice to have you join us


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! "Nova" is really an appropriate name for someone new! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Thanks everybody!!


----------

